# A Cyst(?) on my Labia?



## MO_Bookwyrm (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know if this is pregnancy related or something else.

On Monday, it was a little sore when I wiped after urinating. Tuesday was even worse. After feeling down below Tuesday night I felt a knot on my labia minora. This morning I got a mirror and took a look.

I found something that looks like a large pimple or a cyst of some kind. It hurts to the touch and seems to be leaking a small amount of blood.

Anyone know what this is? Cause for concern? Will it go away on its own or do I need to see a doctor?

TIA!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I vote pimple and that it will go away on its own.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

I had this with my last pregnancy. It was in my 7th (8th?) month and I couldn't really get to it. I went to my doc and she drained it for me. She said it was just a cyst.
I hope it doesn't happen again, it was pretty painful.

Good luck. I'd say if you can stand it, you can disinfect a needle and try draining it yourself. Otherwise call your doc


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't say exactly how large it is, but it could be a Bartholin's cyst. Not dangerous in itself, but it can form an abscess. The fact that it's tender makes me think infection is involved....but it could be just a big pimple, like another poster said.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Hot moist washcloth to the area several times a day will help clear it right up.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had two of these both right before I got pg this time. It's probably just a cyst. I popped the first one and my dr was worried about it getting infected and wanted me on abx. I skipped the abx and it went away but the second time I got one I did the warm washclothes and sitz baths and they got rid of it fast!


----------



## onlyAngil (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
You don't say exactly how large it is, but it could be a Bartholin's cyst. Not dangerous in itself, but it can form an abscess. The fact that it's tender makes me think infection is involved....but it could be just a big pimple, like another poster said.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie* 
Hot moist washcloth to the area several times a day will help clear it right up.

I had a Bartholin's cyst during my first pregnancy, it starts out looking like a 'pimple' which is what an abscess and some cysts are. Pimples are abscess with at times low grade infections, but nothing our bodies are unable, under normal circumstances, to handle. It is named, Bartholin's cyst, because the founder of the gland was Bartholin. That one was hard! From what my Dr. at the time told me it is the gland which produces our fluids during intercourse, and can become 'unbalanced' (this is the word my Dr. used, though I think she may have been having some language translation problems with finding the right word to use at the time) especially during first pregnancies and early in all pregnancies. If this is what you have, it is harmless, other then the pain it causes.

A hot compress will help, and it, and perhaps some light pressure, may even pop it. I never though about natural alt.s as I saw drain mine as harmless and a quick end to all my pain. After words I was tender for about a day. The whole procedure only took something like 10 min.s from getting me in, settled, the procedure done and out all with local anesthesia - another factor I never too into consideration with being pregnant. Either way if you have it past a few days or it is really painful have it looked at by a Dr. or Midwife and conciser all your options and their effects -- make the best choice for you and the baby









Hope everything comes out alright... (pun,







)


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i had that very recently on the labia majora, definitely not near the bartholin's gland. it was either a pimple or ingrown hair or something. i went ahead and squeezed it because it was driving me nuts.. disinfecting with peroxide. i was a wee bit more tender for a day and then the pain went away. done deal.

if you're concerned though, take it to a doc.


----------



## MO_Bookwyrm (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you ladies so much for you answers!

Apparently, whatever it was, I popped it at some point. I think the blood I was experiencing was from it popping and seeping. The bump is gone and the area is tender, but that is the extent of it.

I looked at some pictures of a Bartholin's cyst and it didn't look like that. I'm just glad that whatever it is/was seems to be gone.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have had cysts there while not pregnant. I have no idea what it was, it never popped, just a hard lump that went away after a few weeks.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

Never heard of these before... until a number of weeks ago when I found something similar - fairly small and not really painful so I never mentioned it or thought about it much. And now I found that this is fairly common - I love chat boards like this for that kind of thing! I don't even know if mine is still there to be honest.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

glad it's resolving itself







hopefully the tenderness will subside quickly too!


----------

